# Untitled



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

5B grey lead & acrylic


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2007)

This is what I am talking about! ?Storm of inner confusion?. Well expressed Black Box *Thumbs up* =)


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

I appreciate your comments Em


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Me likes it 

zbohem x


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2007)

I would buy it; any idea how much you would sell it for if you placed it for sale?


----------

